# [Configuration] Pulseaudio besoin d'aide !

## thelinuxfr

Bonsoir,

Je voulais tester Pulseaudio dont on parle beaucoup depuis peux. J'ai donc installé la dernière version stable dans portage pulseaudio-0.9.7 avec les petits outils pour gérer tous ça. Jusque là pas de problème. C'est après que ça ce complique.

Une fois compilé j'ai été comme dit sur http://www.pulseaudio.org/wiki/PerfectSetup pour ajouter dans :

/etc/pulse/default.pa

```
load-module module-esound-protocol-tcp auth-ip-acl=127.0.0.1;192.168.0.0/16

load-module module-native-protocol-tcp auth-ip-acl=127.0.0.1;192.168.0.0/16

load-module module-zeroconf-publish
```

J'ai essayé avec chacune des lignes rien à faire /etc/init.pulseaudio start ne démarre pas

J'ai aussi ajouté mon user dans pulse, pulse-access et realtime. Après j'ai essayé de forcer les choses avec toujours dans default.pa :

```
load-module module-alsa-sink device=hw:0

load-module module-alsa-source device=hw:0
```

et

```
load-module module-alsa-sink device=hw:0,1

load-module module-alsa-source device=hw:0,1
```

En tapant simplement pulseaudio j'obtiens respectivement :

```
W: main.c: This program is not intended to be run as root (unless --system is specified).

W: alsa-util.c: Device hw:0 doesn't support 44100 Hz, changed to 48000 Hz.

W: alsa-util.c: Cannot find mixer control "Master".

W: alsa-util.c: Cannot find fallback mixer control "PCM".

W: alsa-util.c: Cannot find mixer control "Capture".

E: module-alsa-sink.c: Error opening PCM device hw:0: Périphérique ou ressource occupé

E: module.c: Failed to load  module "module-alsa-sink" (argument: "device=hw:0 sink_name=alsa_output.pci_1102_7_alsa_playback_0"): initialization failed.

E: module-alsa-source.c: Error opening PCM device hw:0: Périphérique ou ressource occupé

E: module.c: Failed to load  module "module-alsa-source" (argument: "device=hw:0 source_name=alsa_input.pci_1102_7_alsa_capture_0"): initialization failed.

Welcome to PulseAudio! Use "help" for usage information.

>>> 
```

```

W: main.c: This program is not intended to be run as root (unless --system is specified).

W: alsa-util.c: Device hw:0,1 doesn't support 44100 Hz, changed to 48000 Hz.

ALSA lib conf.c:3840:(parse_args) Unknown parameter 1

ALSA lib conf.c:3966:(snd_config_expand) Parse arguments error: Aucun fichier ou répertoire de ce type

ALSA lib control.c:909:(snd_ctl_open_noupdate) Invalid CTL hw:0,1

W: alsa-util.c: Unable to attach to mixer hw:0,1: Aucun fichier ou répertoire de ce type

ALSA lib conf.c:3840:(parse_args) Unknown parameter 1

ALSA lib conf.c:3966:(snd_config_expand) Parse arguments error: Aucun fichier ou répertoire de ce type

ALSA lib control.c:909:(snd_ctl_open_noupdate) Invalid CTL hw:0,1

W: alsa-util.c: Unable to attach to mixer hw:0,1: Aucun fichier ou répertoire de ce type

W: alsa-util.c: Device hw:0 doesn't support 44100 Hz, changed to 48000 Hz.

W: alsa-util.c: Cannot find mixer control "Master".

W: alsa-util.c: Cannot find fallback mixer control "PCM".

W: alsa-util.c: Cannot find mixer control "Capture".

Welcome to PulseAudio! Use "help" for usage information.

>>> 
```

Et avec le fichier par défaut:

```
W: main.c: This program is not intended to be run as root (unless --system is specified).

W: alsa-util.c: Device hw:0 doesn't support 44100 Hz, changed to 48000 Hz.

W: alsa-util.c: Cannot find mixer control "Master".

W: alsa-util.c: Cannot find fallback mixer control "PCM".

W: alsa-util.c: Cannot find mixer control "Capture".
```

J'ai aussi ajouté dans ~/.asoundrc:

```
pcm.pulse {

    type pulse

}

ctl.pulse {

    type pulse

}
```

Voilà je ne sais plus trop quoi faire à partir d'ici si quelqu'un pouvait m'aider SVP  :Rolling Eyes: 

```

#!/usr/bin/pulseaudio -nF

#

# This file is part of PulseAudio.

#

# PulseAudio is free software; you can redistribute it and/or modify it

# under the terms of the GNU Lesser General Public License as published by

# the Free Software Foundation; either version 2 of the License, or

# (at your option) any later version.

#

# PulseAudio is distributed in the hope that it will be useful, but

# WITHOUT ANY WARRANTY; without even the implied warranty of

# MERCHANTABILITY or FITNESS FOR A PARTICULAR PURPOSE. See the GNU

# General Public License for more details.

#

# You should have received a copy of the GNU Lesser General Public License

# along with PulseAudio; if not, write to the Free Software Foundation,

# Inc., 59 Temple Place, Suite 330, Boston, MA 02111-1307 USA.

.nofail

### Load something into the sample cache

#load-sample-lazy x11-bell /usr/share/sounds/gtk-events/activate.wav

load-sample-lazy pulse-hotplug /usr/share/sounds/startup3.wav

#load-sample-lazy pulse-coldplug /usr/share/sounds/startup3.wav

#load-sample-lazy pulse-access /usr/share/sounds/generic.wav

.fail

### Load audio drivers statically (it's probably better to not load

### these drivers manually, but instead use module-hal-detect --

### see below -- for doing this automatically)

load-module module-alsa-sink device=hw:0

load-module module-alsa-source device=hw:0

#load-module module-alsa-sink

#load-module module-alsa-source device=hw:0,1

#load-module module-oss device="/dev/dsp" sink_name=output source_name=input

#load-module module-oss-mmap device="/dev/dsp" sink_name=output source_name=input

#load-module module-null-sink

#load-module module-pipe-sink

### Automatically load driver modules depending on the hardware available

.ifexists /usr/lib/pulse-0.9/modules//module-hal-detect.so

load-module module-hal-detect

.else

### Alternatively use the static hardware detection module (for systems that

### lack HAL support)

load-module module-detect

.endif

### Load several protocols

load-module module-esound-protocol-unix

load-module module-native-protocol-unix

### Network access (may be configured with paprefs, so leave this commented

### here if you plan to use paprefs)

#load-module module-esound-protocol-tcp

#load-module module-native-protocol-tcp

#load-module module-zeroconf-publish

#load-module module-esound-protocol-tcp auth-ip-acl=127.0.0.1;192.168.0.0/16

load-module module-native-protocol-tcp auth-ip-acl=127.0.0.1;192.168.0.0/16

load-module module-zeroconf-publish

### Load the RTP reciever module (also configured via paprefs, see above)

#load-module module-rtp-recv

### Load the RTP sender module (also configured via paprefs, see above)

#load-module module-null-sink sink_name=rtp format=s16be channels=2 rate=44100 description="RTP Multicast Sink"

#load-module module-rtp-send source=rtp.monitor

### Automatically restore the volume of playback streams

load-module module-volume-restore

### Automatically restore the default sink/source when changed by the user during runtime

load-module module-default-device-restore

### Automatically move streams to the default sink if the sink they are

### connected to dies, similar for sources

load-module module-rescue-streams

### Automatically suspend sinks/sources that become idle for too long

load-module module-suspend-on-idle

### Load X11 bell module

load-module module-x11-bell sample=x11-bell

### Publish connection data in the X11 root window

.ifexists /usr/lib/pulse-0.9/modules//module-x11-publish.so

load-module module-x11-publish

.endif

### Register ourselves in the X11 session manager

# Deactivated by default, to avoid deadlock when PA is started as esd from gnome-session

# Instead we load this via /etc/xdg/autostart/ and "pactl load-module" now

# load-module module-x11-xsmp

### Load additional modules from GConf settings. This can be configured with the paprefs tool.

### Please keep in mind that the modules configured by paprefs might conflict with manually

### loaded modules.

.ifexists /usr/lib/pulse-0.9/modules//module-gconf.so

load-module module-gconf

.endif

### Make some devices default

#set-default-sink output

#set-default-source input

# Load the CLI module

load-module module-cli

```

----------

## NEOxAKIRA

Moi j'arrive pas  à lancer le deamon...

```
Jan  5 16:03:35 Genova pulseaudio[25865]: pid.c: Stale PID file, overwriting.

Jan  5 16:03:35 Genova pulseaudio[25865]: shm.c: shm_open() failed: Permission non accordée

Jan  5 16:03:35 Genova pulseaudio[25865]: core.c: failed to allocate shared memory pool. Falling back to a normal memory pool.

Jan  5 16:03:35 Genova pulseaudio[25865]: alsa-util.c: Cannot find mixer control "Capture".

Jan  5 16:03:35 Genova pulseaudio[25865]: x11wrap.c: XOpenDisplay() failed

Jan  5 16:03:35 Genova pulseaudio[25865]: module.c: Failed to load  module "module-x11-publish" (argument: ""): initialization failed.

Jan  5 16:03:35 Genova pulseaudio[25865]: main.c: Module load failed.

Jan  5 16:03:35 Genova pulseaudio[25865]: main.c: failed to initialize daemon.

Jan  5 16:03:35 Genova pulseaudio[25864]: main.c: daemon startup failed.

Jan  5 16:03:35 Genova rc-scripts: ERROR:  pulseaudio failed to start
```

----------

## thelinuxfr

Bonsoir,

J'ai réussi à faire marcher ça je sais pas trop comment mais bon :p

Ajout des groupes suivant à mon user:

```
452(realtime),453(pulse-access),454(pulse)
```

Dans ~/.asoundrc:

```
pcm.!default {

    type pulse

}

ctl.!default {

    type pulse

}
```

Dans /etc/conf.d/pulseaudio:

```
PA_OPTS="--log-target=syslog --disallow-module-loading=0"
```

J'ai modifié le 1 par 0.

Puis dans /etc/pulse/default.pa:

```
### Publish connection data in the X11 root window

#.ifexists /usr/lib/pulse-0.9/modules//module-x11-publish.so

#load-module module-x11-publish

#.endif
```

J'ai commenté ces lignes car pulse ne démarré pas. Comme toi NEOxAKIRA

A ce niveau on peux tester si tout ce passe bien en exécutant:

```
pulseaudio
```

Sous root. S'il n'y a pas d'erreurs et si la cartes son est bien détectée on peut espérer que le demon démarre :p

Sinon on peut essayer avec ça:

```
load-module module-alsa-sink device=hw:0

load-module module-alsa-source device=hw:0
```

Et voili chez moi ça marche impec  :Wink:  . J'espère que ça pourra en aider certains :p

----------

